# Hilti Hangers



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Im on a job and we got switched from standard clevis hangers to these bad boys. What do you think? Anyone use em? I can say the pros are quick, very quick and saves on the back if you need to take em apart. Cons are you need over sized washers to use with 3/8 rods. what do you guys think? Anyone else use them? 

http://www.hilti.ca/holca/page/module/product/prca_rangedetail.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-446633


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I like eliminating that stupid nut and bolt. Geez, where has this idea been for the last 75 years?

How do they compare on price?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I couldn't tell ya to be honest. I work for a big company and its all bought in bulk. A guy I worked with said its cheaper these ones, but I doubt it. But man when you have lengths of 4 " cast on your shoulder in tight spots, its a god sent. I also use the riser clamps from hilti which im not a huge fan of but these hangers are pretty ace.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Nothing says secure like a nut and bolt. As for slipping the bolt through holes while lifting 4"....... It takes a second and when you take those gloves off the nut takes another 

Has anyone ever had a clevis hanger fail? 
This thing looks like it's spring loaded and ready to pop! 


I bet in another 75 years they start using it here and I love them lol


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I was extremely skeptical of them. But they seem strong as sin. And the latch is durable. Believe me, I hesitated to use em but was not given the choice, what I get is what I use. But when you get used to using a product like standard clevis hangars, it gets hard to want to switch until you try the new product. Just glad im no longer dropping rods and nuts. Its funny because when I first used them I would not unlatch them until push came to shove and I had no option except to take a trip to the chiropractor. And when I unlatched it and didnt have to fumble with components, and was able to do it all with one hand, man was I happy.

AS for working without gloves? On cast, no thanks. Cold pipe and cold hands make for an angry plumber. Nitirle fronted gloves work just fine.


----------

